# Can someone walk me through registration process?



## jrasicmark (Mar 7, 2016)

I joined TUG so I could ask for advice in the forums, not realizing I didn't have to be a member to do this. Anyway, I paid my $15 through PayPal, but after doing that, there was no request to create a login or password or anything, so as far as I can tell, the site does not seem to recognize me as a member.
I found some other area to register and it asked me to enter in some kind of code at the very bottom, but I hadn't been given any code after paying my membership.
So I went and found registration for these forums, and I did all that, and I did get a code in my email to finalize that, but membership in TUG seems completely separate from TUG BBS forum membership.
So can someone please tell me how to finalize my TUG membership and how to get that code, including where to go on the site to do all that (I'm not sure I can find it again)
Thanks very much!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2016)

When you pay with Paypal, a human has to process the payment at our end, so if you paid in the last 48 hours, you payment may not be processed yet.  If you haven't receive an email in response to your payment, that's what happened.

At the top of the forum, click on the yellow BBS Help, and scroll all the way down to the last link.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 7, 2016)

You didn't have to pay to ask advice but the $15 to support the site and to gain access to the sightings and reviews are worth it to many.  Once a member you can also write reviews to extend your membership without an additional fee.


----------



## jrasicmark (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks very much, Everyone.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Mark,

you should have a new membership welcome email in the inbox of the email address on your paypal account.

Welcome to TUG!


----------

